# The ABSOLUTE lowest profile helmet



## niceguymr (Jan 31, 2006)

I've done a search and found only 2 threads with not a lot of information, so I thought I would pose an updated version of this question....

It seems as though the Giro ATMOS and XEN are supposed to be the lowest profile (from what I've read here so far) because nobody has suggested anything else. I realize that the ATMOS is designed for road and the XEN designed for off-road. That being said, do both of those helmets offer the same profile, or is the ATMOS a little lower b/c it is designed for road use?

Is there any other helmet out there (by a reputable manufacturer) that has a nice looking helmet that wont make my head look like it's growing a giant mushroom off the top?

While I was driving the other day, I passed this guy on a road bike wearing a VERY low profile looking helmet that looked sweet. I'm kicking myself now for not stopping to ask him exactly which helmet it was. I just laugh everytime I see myself in the mirror wearing my old Bell Paradox.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

niceguymr said:


> I've done a search and found only 2 threads with not a lot of information, so I thought I would pose an updated version of this question....
> 
> It seems as though the Giro ATMOS and XEN are supposed to be the lowest profile (from what I've read here so far) because nobody has suggested anything else. I realize that the ATMOS is designed for road and the XEN designed for off-road. That being said, do both of those helmets offer the same profile, or is the ATMOS a little lower b/c it is designed for road use?
> 
> ...


 Get over the " how I look " in a helmet BS . Living with brain damage sux .

The Xen from giro is a nice lid . Or anything from Bell will protect you .


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Evel Knievel said:


> Get over the " how I look " in a helmet BS . Living with brain damage sux .


Well, since all helmets sold in the US have to meet or exceed the same safety standards, all there is to worry about after that is how you think it looks.

I agree with the Bell - I got the X-Ray in September, and it sits lower than either the Specialized or Giro's I've had in the past. Or maybe my head shrank.


----------



## niceguymr (Jan 31, 2006)

Evel Knievel said:


> Get over the " how I look " in a helmet BS . Living with brain damage sux .
> 
> The Xen from giro is a nice lid . Or anything from Bell will protect you .


I'm aware of the dangers of riding without a helmet which is why I've worn once since my days of BMX some 25 years ago. I've just had the same helmet now for about the last 10 years and want something newer and cooler looking.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

The now discontinued Giro Semi is about as "low profile" as they get. The Xen claims to be but is about the same as most other XC/road helmets.

The Bell Metro may work for you, too.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Check out Limar. I'm wearing a Bell now, but had a Limar before I crashed and cracked it. VERY low profile and saved my skull. The BELL I have now is huge but I got it very cheap.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I have the Xen, got it because it's supposed to be a low profile. However, I think it depends on your head shape more than anything, as mine still gives me the mushroom head look. Then again, all helmets I've tried on have. Still, ncie lid, I recommend it, very comfy.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

The Xen looks very low profile and is probably one of the tougher helmets out there but its pretty poorly ventilated. It would not be my first choice for very hot weather.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I wear mine all the time in 100+ weather, and think it's very cool actually, and I have the flat black one.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

dirt jump style helmets (skid lids?) are relatively low profile, i love the way mine looks. on that note it's hot as hell on the longer rides.


----------



## galleywench (May 21, 2004)

Low profile... and stylish


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

galleywench said:


> Low profile... and stylish


I would wear that if it had better ventilation.


----------



## niceguymr (Jan 31, 2006)

*My helmet review*

Well, I had the opportunity to go to my LBS and spend about an hour or so trying on every Bell, Giro, and Specialized helmet that is currently available. Unfortunately, those are the only brands they carry, however they have a huge selection. I'm fortunate that my LBS carries such a large inventory to try on.

I tried just about every helmet they had and the helmet that had the ABSOLUTE LOWEST PROFILE of all the brands mentioned above was the GIRO ATMOS. One helmet that comes in a close second place was the Bell Sweep (R or XC) and the Giro Pneumo. As far as MTB specific helmets go, the Giro Xen was the lowest profile when compared to any other Giro or other brand MTB helmet, but it didn't really come close to the Atmos or Pneumo as far as 'low profile-ness' goes, but I guess that's were the $50 - $60 difference in price plays a roll.

If you have the opprtunity to do a side by side by side (etc.) comparison of all these helmets, I think anyone would agree with my findings. Interestingly, each of the helmets fit me comfortably and, with the proper adjustments, they all seemed to fit as good as the next. The differences were in weight, amount of coverage in the back and along the sides, number of vents, width of straps, and general overall appearance. I couldn't really see how one would fit certain types of heads better than others b/c the Roc Loc system (as well as Bell's GPS and Specialized's PRO Fit adjustment systems) made it so that I can get each one to fit me perfectly.

Now, going back to the Atmos... As I mentioned it had the lowest profile. Additionally, it seemed to be the most comfortable because it was the lightest and had the most number of vents of any helmet I tried. Because I live in South Florida, ventillation is very important to me and the Atmos was more than adequate in that area. The Bell Sweep XC and the Giro Pneumo came in a close second (allthough not exactly as low profile) and had the added feature of a visor. The Xen was 'cooler' looking 'on the shelf' and appeared to offer greater protection, but the way I see it, any helmet made by any of these manufacturers were going to protect me and the differences in level of protection is negligeble. At this point, I'm shopping for looks and comfort.

That being said, I've gone ahead and ordered the Atmos in black/pewter and home to have it very soon. In the meantime, I've put my old Giro and Bell helmets on Ebay for just a few bucks and hope to defray some of the costs of my new $150 Atmos.


----------



## Ktmexperiment (Apr 11, 2006)

I seriously don't see the point in buying a helmet that's the "lowest profile". Any helmet that has less coverage than another obviously is offering less protection.

I see alot of helmets that sweep up to high in the back, and down come down enough in the front. I've had several accidents where a "low profile helmet" would not have protect the frontal love of my head well enough.

I will say that I have a Bell X-ray helmet, and have found it to be an incredible lid. I honestly believe it saved my life this past weekend after a serious head first smack on the ground at high speed. I literally saw stars, and about lost consciousness for a second. Fortunately, the helmet saved me, and sustained minimal damage.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 26, 2005)

galleywench said:


> Low profile... and stylish


This here lid is both aero and stylie. Only comes in one color, though. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

wrongway said:


> This here lid is both aero and stylie. Only comes in one color, though. What do you guys think?


Whip it good.


----------



## Jefe74 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Time for a new one...*



Ktmexperiment said:


> Fortunately, the helmet saved me, and sustained minimal damage.


Even if it still looks good, if it took a big whack, it's time to replace it. It did the job of absorbing a bunch of energy, but it will not do it as well a second time.

On the original topic, I'll just picked up a Bell X-ray. I've been using med Giro's since '91 as they always fit me better than Bell. But in this last round of shopping, I did not like how high the mediums sat up on my head. The Bell fit well and came down much closer to my ears and further down in the back.

- J


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Low profile? Leather hairnet.
Protection? Giro Semi.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

wrongway said:


> This here lid is both aero and stylie. Only comes in one color, though. What do you guys think?


Also available in kid's size.


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

wrongway said:


> This here lid is both aero and stylie. Only comes in one color, though. What do you guys think?


I love it. I'm going to get one for my friend, too, so we can use them to press in headset cups. I'll post pictures of our first install.


----------



## TREK 4 Life (Feb 20, 2006)

Well the way I look at it is this. If somebody won't wear a helmet unless it's lower profile, then help them out. At least they will be wearing one as aposed to none at all. It's obvious that someone who is looking for low profile is concerned with appearance issues, and that is a viable issue to some. Instead of giving them the "who cares how it looks as long as it protects" line, maybe direct them to a low profile helm so they get themselves into a helmet as soon as possible.

Personally I am one of those people with the "appearence issue" I have tried on dozens of helmets, and have yet to find one that didn't look like it added 3 feet ontop of my head. Well I did find one last year, but it was a road helm, and the LBS employee told me I wouldn't get even half the protection on the trails with a road helm then I would with a MTNbike helm, so I didn't get it. 

I am still lookin for that helm that isn't HUGE on my head. And it's not just my own vain appearence issue, even LBS employees and my GF have all said each helm I try looks like I have a 3 foot Afro.

Next on my list to try is the Bell Sweep XC. If it still is too big, I'm gunna try the Giro Atmos, as it's a road helm, I'll just have to hope it will be better protection then my hair, as thats all the protection I have right now.

SO if anyone has some actual low profile suggestions, they would be appretiated.


----------



## audiobomber (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hey*

What about those old school leather helmets? I think I saw a picture of Jan Ulrich wearing one, they're kinda stylish.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Hecubus said:


> The Xen looks very low profile and is probably one of the tougher helmets out there but its pretty poorly ventilated. It would not be my first choice for very hot weather.


Yeah, I noticed the ventilation issue too late. Previous helmet was a Giro Havoc; the earlier models of which had an adjustable visor. I took a fall and cracked it; the current model Havocs have a fixed visor. The Xen has giro's top of the line fit system, but is styled to look more like a skate helmet with deeper coverage on the sides and back. I like it, it's a nice helmet, but it is warmer than it's predecessor or my giro road helmet.


----------



## SeagateU8 (Apr 18, 2006)

TREK 4 Life said:


> Next on my list to try is the Bell Sweep XC. If it still is too big, I'm gunna try the Giro Atmos, as it's a road helm, I'll just have to hope it will be better protection then my hair, as thats all the protection I have right now.
> 
> SO if anyone has some actual low profile suggestions, they would be appretiated.


I imagine a 3 ft afro would offer some good protection, all the while looking cool. Grow your hair out and get it curled into a huge fro and your set.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

TREK 4 Life said:


> Personally I am one of those people with the "appearence issue" I have tried on dozens of helmets, and have yet to find one that didn't look like it added 3 feet ontop of my head.


That's my problem. My head height is small but the circumfrence is medium. I've been wearing a '98 specialized sub zero since well 98 and it's awfully beat up. It looks good though. it dosent sit tall on the head. I've found that each manufactuer has its own type of fit. bells are wide, gyros are deep. I'd like to hear some experence from the other companys such as limar, trek, specialized, and any other brand. You can say that a "low profile" helmet won't offer as much protection, but in all reality it probly will when fit on the right size head.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Low profile? Leather hairnet.
> Protection? Giro Semi.


Check this out...Branford Bike still lists them in their on-line catalog...the listing is for nostalgia only, because they are perpetually out-of-stock (because they suck...might as well wear a painters cap.)
http://www.branfordbike.com/helmet/helmet1.html


----------



## oddestfellow (Sep 15, 2004)

I picked up a Bell Ukon from Nashbar last year for about $20. I had a pretty bad crash where I knocked my noggin pretty good and it seemed to work...ahh...what was I talking about? Oh yeah, the helmet, right. Yeah, it kept me from getting a serious, ahhh....could you repeat the question...

But seriously folks - it has been a good lid for me. It shows no wear from my little spill, and I whacked my head hard!


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*a Giro Atmos anecdote*



TREK 4 Life said:


> Next on my list to try is the Bell Sweep XC. If it still is too big, I'm gunna try the Giro Atmos, as it's a road helm, I'll just have to hope it will be better protection then my hair, as thats all the protection I have right now.
> 
> SO if anyone has some actual low profile suggestions, they would be appretiated.


The Atmos is one fine helmet. Here's my experience. July 2004.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=834411#poststop

I was knocked out. Don't know for how long.

michael


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

oddestfellow said:


> I picked up a Bell Ukon from Nashbar last year for about $20. I had a pretty bad crash where I knocked my noggin pretty good and it seemed to work...ahh...what was I talking about? Oh yeah, the helmet, right. Yeah, it kept me from getting a serious, ahhh....could you repeat the question...
> 
> But seriously folks - it has been a good lid for me. It shows no wear from my little spill, and I whacked my head hard!


Like Jefe74 said, replace it! Go back and read your owners manual. You might be able to get a discount on a new one through Bell (crash replacement). The helmet could be compromised even though it looks fine. They are not designed to absorb repeated impacts.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*ditto ... replace it*



Dad Man Walking said:


> Like Jefe74 said, replace it! Go back and read your owners manual. You might be able to get a discount on a new one through Bell (crash replacement). The helmet could be compromised even though it looks fine. They are not designed to absorb repeated impacts.


see my Atmos post above

michael


----------



## oddestfellow (Sep 15, 2004)

Holy sh*t!  I didn't realize that! I'll have to look into the crash replacement!!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Dad Man Walking said:


> Check this out...Branford Bike still lists them in their on-line catalog...the listing is for nostalgia only, because they are perpetually out-of-stock (because they suck...might as well wear a painters cap.)
> http://www.branfordbike.com/helmet/helmet1.html


'Twas the time they were the only game in town, comfortable as all hell but I'm glad I never went over the bars wearing one.


----------



## The Machine (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not too concerned with profile when it comes to helmets.

I like a helmet that has good coverage, is light, and has excellent ventilation. I once owned what I consider one of the best helmets ever made in the Giro Exodus, so I was looking for something similar to that.

What I liked about the Exodus was that it had an area that sort of dipped down on either side of the helmet providing protection for the temple area, and I never had a problem with it when I wore sunglasses either.

This is why I'm now the proud owner of a Giro Animas. It almost feels like you're not even wearing a helmet. The ventilation is top-notch as well.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Though it's a revival of a necro-thread this is still a good question. Head shape varies. Different helmets work for different people. 

That said, one thing I finally realized is that many of us buy helmets that are too big. Most bike helmets have a lot of adjustment range and will fit a lot of heads. Not knowing any better lots of folks size up by default, crank the adjuster down till it fits and call it good. I used to do this and just a couple of years ago finally tried one size smaller helmet as an experiment. I needed to open the adjuster up almost all the way, but it fit a LOT better. Got rid of that ton of extra plastic floating around my head. Feels better, looks better and, though I haven't had a crash where I hit my helmet recently, I'm pretty sure the snugger fit is safer too.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I would think fit should be your number one priority verses profile. I tried to like the Fox speed vent because it looked cool and was sort of low pro for a half shell. Unfortunately it just wouldn't quite fit low enough on my head. I personally prefer the extra protection of the half shells. For me Giro and TLD helmets fit my head shape best.


----------

